# 2.5 tog sleeping bag - What clothes??



## Vicks

We're going to try using a sleeping bag for Joe tonight as it's getting colder now. We were going to start a few weeks ago but I'm worried he'll overheat as he always kicks his blanket off :dohh: Not sure if it's because he's hot or just kicky!!

He usually has 1 blanket doubled over on him and sleeps in a vest and sleepsuit. I only have 2.5 tog sleeping bags at the moment. Is it ok to put him in a vest & sleepsuit still in this sleeping bag??? Am so worried he'll overheat, but then I'm worried he'll get cold when he kicks his blankets off!!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

It really depends on the temp of the room. I would get a decent room thermometer if you haven't already. A 2.5 tog sleeping bag, vest and sleepsuit would be way too warm in my LO's room, which tends to be 18-20 degrees, (we have her in a 1 tog bag and just a sleepsuit) but if yours is much cooler then maybe it would be ok.


----------



## Vicks

The temperature in our room is usually around 20 degrees...The heating is also set to click on if it falls below 19.


----------



## PeanutBean

We switched to a winter bag a couple of weeks ago. We started with footless pyjamas but it's been quite chill at night so he's back in sleepsuits with feet. He doesn't overheat. Depends how warm your room is. Byron's is probably about 14-15 at night now. There is a guideline with the sleeping bags normally for room temps and suggested clothing. Just have a feel of his neck when he's been in it a while and check he's not roasting.


----------



## PeanutBean

Just read your next post, I guess we posted at the same time. Is the heating on like this all night? 20 is so warm! Shouldn't need a thick sleeping bag at that temp.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Then I would say 2.5 tog, sleepsuit and vest would be too much. Maybe just a long sleeved vest and 2.5 tog bag? 

Maybe my LO is naturally warm though...others might disagree with what I've said!


----------



## Vicks

The heating just clicks on if the temp drops....Not sure if it has clicked on at all at night so far. I think I'll buy a 1 tog bag for now and try that first, don't want him to overheat.


----------



## Scally

Our room temp is about 19-20 degrees and on the guide with the grobags we put Izzy in a long sleeve body suit and pyjama top with a 2.5 tog x


----------



## Lu28

Aisling's room is about 17/18 degrees. She has a 2.5 tog bag with a vest and long sleeved sleepsuit. Whenever I've gone into her during the night, the back of her neck is just nicely warm, not hot at all. I've always been a chilly thing so she probably takes after me!


----------



## BeckaJayne

Chloe's room is 18-20 so she has a 2.5tog sleeping bag with her sleepsuit but no bodysuit (she'll have a bodysuit on if the temp falls below 16


----------



## princess_bump

obviously maddi is quite a bit older, but we've switched to out 2.5 tog bags now, been using sleeping bags since birth really. we use the gro-egg for temp, and it's normally between 20-22oc, and atm she's going to bed in a vest and pj's x


----------



## Halle71

I have difficulty with this because I feel guilty when I get under my snuggly duvet - a 2.5 tog Grobag just doesn't seem very warm. The room has been around 17 degrees for the last few nights and Matilda has been wearing a long sleeve vest, sleepsuit and Grobag. Her hands and face get a bit chilly but the rest of her is warm. 
We're putting off using central heating for as long as possible as I don't really like it at night. And it's bloody expensive at the moment!


----------



## wishingonastar

if you google grobags there's a guide on there which tells you what clothes to put on with what tog sleeping bag for different temps

isabel seems to be a hot baby so i always go for the lesser of what's suggested in the guidelines (so at the mo i have her in a 1.0 tog bag with just a pjyama top as room is 20degrees even though guidelines say she should have more on than this). In a 2.5 tog bag i would have her in just a nappy if room is 20 degrees but others would have their baby in a short sleeve sleep suit - you know your baby :hugs:


----------



## Kiddo

At the moment Harvey is in a 2.5 tog sleeping bag wearing a vest and sleepsuit. We sleep with the window open though and it can get a bit chilly overnight.


----------



## Tsia

I use just a vest and sleeping bag. Way too warm in the night with sleepsuit too.. his legs are covered by the sleeping bag after all.


----------



## NoSpringChick

When i put mine in her bag I just put a long sleeved pj top on and nothing else.
Mine's also a kicker, but she's in a babygro and a double over blanket right now as the temp is 23 here and too hot for her bag.


----------



## Grace's mum

Our room is 19 degrees and Grace sleeps in a sleep suit and her growbag.(2.5tog)
I think you need a degree in togology to work out what they should wear! LOL


----------



## NoSpringChick

22-26 degrees is 1 tog
14 to 20 degrees is 2.5 tog

from my in the night garden degree :)


----------



## NoSpringChick

just noticed it says:

once you know the approx temp of the room simply add or reduce the layers of babys nightwear.
in very warm rooms it is adequate to have simply a nappy and short sleeve body vest.
In a cooler room you can have a long sleeve body vest, plus a baby sleep-suit and perhaps even a pyjama top.
Remember it is better to be cool than hot and it is quite normal for the babys hands and arms to be cool.
Feel the nape opf the neck - if it is damp then your baby might be too warm.

room temp - cool - 13-17 degrees - long sleeve body suit with pyjamas or sleepsuit and 2.5 tog

room temp - average (ideal)17-21 degrees - short sleeved body suit with sleepsuit and 2.5 tog OR short sleeve bodysuit and sleepsuit and pyjama top and 1 tog

warm - 21-24 degrees - short sleeved body suit or short sleeve t shirt and 2.5 tog OR short or long sleeve bodysuit and 1 tog.


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow you all have such warm houses. Am I the only one who never has the heating on at night? We had it on when he was born for about three weeks but since then have been on the normal morning and evening heating.
I read 16-18 was optimum. I think I'd die trying to sleep in a room of 20 degrees!


----------



## DY08

My Little girl sleeps in vest, sleepsuit and 2.5 tog bag. The room in usually 18-20 degrees also. She jsut seems nicely warm!


----------



## elmaxie

In our flat in his room the temp sits at about 19.5 which is yellow on his gro-egg.

He is in a 2.5 tog bag and wears a fleecy sleepsuit and a vest. His hands are always bloody freezing by morning though and the room can feel quite chilly too.....roll on our new house with better heating.

He seems fine and doesnt get too hot or cold.

Emma.x


----------



## wishingonastar

PeanutBean said:


> Wow you all have such warm houses. Am I the only one who never has the heating on at night? We had it on when he was born for about three weeks but since then have been on the normal morning and evening heating.
> I read 16-18 was optimum. I think I'd die trying to sleep in a room of 20 degrees!

lol...19-20 degrees is my house with no heating on and with the window open during day to get fresh air in! in summer it was 26-27 with both windows wide open even on a 'cool' evening!


----------



## PeanutBean

wishingonastar said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Wow you all have such warm houses. Am I the only one who never has the heating on at night? We had it on when he was born for about three weeks but since then have been on the normal morning and evening heating.
> I read 16-18 was optimum. I think I'd die trying to sleep in a room of 20 degrees!
> 
> lol...19-20 degrees is my house with no heating on and with the window open during day to get fresh air in! in summer it was 26-27 with both windows wide open even on a 'cool' evening!Click to expand...

I guess Kent is tropical these days! lol


----------



## icclebaby

Hi, Well Freyas room is 19-20 (always the warmest room in the house) but she is in a vest, long sleeved sleep suit and 2.5 bag, we didnt have the vest on and she kept waking and we would go in and she was all huddled in a ball so we moved her thinking she was uncomfatable and half hour later she was awake again, this went on a couple more times then I put a blanked over her and she then slept soundly the rest of the night, so since then she has had the vest on and hasnt woken up (touches wood!!), but at the same time the back of her neck feels just nice. So I really think you just need to see how it goes but dont worry if you have to put more on, it really is getting quite cold in the middle of the night now.


----------



## Kitten

wishingonastar said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Wow you all have such warm houses. Am I the only one who never has the heating on at night? We had it on when he was born for about three weeks but since then have been on the normal morning and evening heating.
> I read 16-18 was optimum. I think I'd die trying to sleep in a room of 20 degrees!
> 
> lol...19-20 degrees is my house with no heating on and with the window open during day to get fresh air in! in summer it was 26-27 with both windows wide open even on a 'cool' evening!Click to expand...

Yeah when Theakston was born it was usually 25 degrees in our room in the middle of the night with both windows open. I find 20/21 comfortable.


----------



## wishingonastar

wow having read all the posts i'm thinking i need to brave it and increase what isabel wears...poor thing is probably a bit on the cool side cos i'm sooo worried about her overheating!

everyone else who's room is same temp as mine has their LO's in vest, sleepsuit and 2.5 tog bag - isabel's been in a sleepsuit and 1.0 bag :dohh:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

wishingonastar said:


> PeanutBean said:
> 
> 
> Wow you all have such warm houses. Am I the only one who never has the heating on at night? We had it on when he was born for about three weeks but since then have been on the normal morning and evening heating.
> I read 16-18 was optimum. I think I'd die trying to sleep in a room of 20 degrees!
> 
> lol...19-20 degrees is my house with no heating on and with the window open during day to get fresh air in! in summer it was 26-27 with both windows wide open even on a 'cool' evening!Click to expand...

 No heating, and window open equals 19-20 degrees in our house too. And Ruby only wears a 1 tog bag and a cotton sleepsuit...The 2.5 tog ones seem so thick to me, OH and I would rather she was slightly cold than too hot. Hot could be dangerous whereas if she was slightly cold I guess she just wake up and start whinging...


----------



## wishingonastar

hey claire - you're a kent girl too! whereabouts? i'm in thanet :)


----------

